# 62350 and 77003?



## Juliette0416 (Jun 2, 2011)

He's using it for localization purposes of the tunneling of the catheter—that is not unusual—I just don't know if I would consider Baclofen a neurolytic  agent as it is an anti spasmodic/muscle relaxant. He needs the fluoro, just not sure if it's bundled or not—epidual, tunneled catheter localization—diagnostic OR therapeutic  injection procedure—

Any thoughts are much appreciated--Thanks SO Much!!

J


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 2, 2011)

11. Some carriers or payers may consider the work of fluoroscopy to be included in the related procedure codes (i.e., 62311, 62319, and 62350) while others may consider
fluoroscopy separately payable. For injection codes 62311 and 62319, CPT manual instructions indicate that code 77003 is assigned separately for fluoroscopic guidance.
NCCI edits prohibit use of fluoroscopy codes 76000 and 76001 with injection codes 62311 and 62319, but there is no NCCI edit for 77003. For catheter insertion codes
62350 and 62351, NCCI edits also prohibit the use of fluoroscopy codes 76000 and 76001, though not 77003. However, guidelines from the American Association of
Neurological Surgeons state that use of fluoroscopy to place the catheter is inherent to 62350 and 62351 and should not be coded separately. Check with the carrier or
payer for specific billing and coverage guidelines

Page 9

http://professional.medtronic.com/t...ain/coverage-and-reimbursement/index.htm#tab2


----------

